#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  How to do Burn Out?

## Assassin

In Hollywood racing movies never completed without a burn out scene on it. Burn Out (also known as "peel out" or "power break") that can be done in a vehicle that penetrates and rotates the wheels, causing heat and tire smoking due to friction. If you wondering about how do they do it, or if you wish to do so watch this video below.

----------

